# SS 09.06.18 - Bax #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Arnold Bax (1883 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 2

1. Molto moderato - Allegro moderato
2. Andante
3. Poco largamente - Allegro feroce - Molto largamente

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite symphonists.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us so another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's British composer Arnold Bax's second symphony and it is the last of his symphonies to appear on the list. I enjoy spending the occasional time with Bax so as usual I'm looking forward to revisiting it.

I'll be listening to:







David Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I generally find Bax very enjoyable so this is a welcome selection. I'll be listening to Handley here.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I generally find Bax very enjoyable so this is a welcome selection. I'll be listening to Handley here.


Recently acquired this set secondhand so will go with it this week


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Handley or Lloyd-Jones. Both are very good in this repertoire. Bax is more than worth listening to.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Thomson and London for me also


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I have Handley's recordings of the symphonies and the tone poems, and I have enjoyed all of them. This symphony is interesting for its orchestral colors, and I find it emotionally complex and conflicted, characteristics that are guaranteed to draw me to a piece of music if it is executed well, as this one is. This is the sort of music that may seem difficult on a first hearing, but it rewards repeated listening. This isn't my first time listening to this symphony, but I haven't heard it enough yet to fully come to terms with it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't own it, so I will be listening this one later


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Handley or Lloyd-Jones for me - possibly both.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll give this one a spin.

London Philharmonic Orchestra

Myer Fredman (conductor)


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us so another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's British composer Arnold Bax's second symphony and it is the last of his symphonies to appear on the list. I enjoy spending the occasional time with Bax so as usual I'm looking forward to revisiting it.
> 
> I'll be listening to:
> View attachment 104581
> ...


I love this symphony, and this is my preferred recording at the present time.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Bryden Thomson & London Phil.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I quite enjoyed this piece; lively and engaging. Who are considered the best Bax conductors? I've only listened to Handley for the most part.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

As a result of partaking in this Saturday institution I find myself regularly having to berate myself for neglecting a Symphony or a composer - today was yet another occasion.

I listened to the Handley recording on Chandos and thoroughly enjoyed reacquainting myself with this fine work.

View attachment 104600


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I’m glad to see that so many enjoyed this symphony since it will offset my own rather negative experience of it.

Certainly the orchestration is fabulous, and the composer’s attempt to impose structural and thematic integrity is admirable. But beyond that, there is little to draw me back. There is little sense of forward momentum, few places where I am wowed by a surprising idea, and no apparent musical story to tell or musical point to make. In short, I found it somewhat boring and had difficulty fixing my attention on it (admission: yes, it did wander).

A pot of lukewarm oversteeped tea.

Handley, BTW.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Always great to see Bax pop up, he always seems to get underrated which is unfortunate as he has much to offer. That can be said for many British Composers sadly.

I’ll go with Eugene Goossens & the BBC Symphony Orchestra on the Lyrita label - a BBC Studio recording made and broadcast 3rd November 1956. 

Vernon Handley with the BBC forces is usually my first choice but I fancy a change. I also have the Lloyd-Jones and Fredman recordings too but for this instalment of the Saturday Symphony Goossens gets the nod.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I rate Bax very high. However, there are works that don't grab me as much as I wanted, and this work is an example of it. Of course, it's not a bad symphony. In fact, I like very much the dark mood that is on it. I think it's the lack of memorable ideas, something more definite is missing.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I can’t agree with the rather negative comments above about this symphony 
Yes, the mood is dark but not unremittingly so and gives me the feeling of contrasts and reflection 
No big tunes in there but this is not that kind of work. Give it another go Ken, I urge you


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Haydn man said:


> I can't agree with the rather negative comments above about this symphony
> Yes, the mood is dark but not unremittingly so and gives me the feeling of contrasts and reflection
> No big tunes in there but this is not that kind of work. Give it another go Ken, I urge you


I must admit that first time around I gave this a bit of a half-hearted listening to, with a "Yeah it's OK" sort of conclusion. Listened again yesterday and got a bit of a wow factor from it. Wonderfully dark, with some really memorable moments in the first movement, plenty of momentum throughout (something many an English symphony does not possess, imho) and very powerful closing pages. After a tiny bit of effort on my part, a winner!


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I urge folk to listen to this recording. I was rather dismissive of the work until i heard this version. Originally on vinyl with a slightly broader and warmer sound but the digital remaster is expertly done. Slightly more clinical and cleaner in texture. It still generates the same dramatic listening experience. Bax is without a guy that gets under your skin. This recording is almost legendary and i hate using that word. I describe it as a jump start to Bax exploration.


----------

